# How do I undo custom screensavers to restore all original settings



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, I need to send my damaged K2 back to Amazon because they are exchanging it for a new one. However, I have my custom screensavers etc. loaded on the baby right now. How can I 'undo' everything that's there now and replace the original screensavers so that they won't suspect I have hacked into it? Hope to hear from everyone real soon!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is the undo from the README for version 4 of the screensaver.

To go back to the default Kindle2 screen savers:
------------------------------------------------
1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your
  Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

oh dear... is there any way to restore the default without having to turn on and use the kindle actual, because it can't be turned on at all now...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

If it won't turn on at all, they probably won't be able to boot it up either.  I'd say don't worry about it.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Should I at least copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2? Also when that happens, what happens to my original screensavers? The actual problem to my baby was that there were lines all over the screen and so it won't turn on. Will they be able to restore that?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

dawnflight1984 said:


> Should I at least copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2? Also when that happens, what happens to my original screensavers? The actual problem to my baby was that there were lines all over the screen and so it won't turn on. Will they be able to restore that?


That won't do you any good unless you can actually run it through the restart steps to get it the program running.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Grr... I sure hope they won't be able to reboot it at Amazon.

I do wonder though, what do they do with all these damaged Kindles that people return. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I doubt it will be a problem. There was a post made on the Amazon forums quite awhile ago that while Custom screensavers on the K2 wouldn't be supported by Amazon, it also wouldn't void your warranty. Or at least it was something to that effect.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> I doubt it will be a problem. There was a post made on the Amazon forums quite awhile ago that while Custom screensavers on the K2 wouldn't be supported by Amazon, it also wouldn't void your warranty. Or at least it was something to that effect.


phew... that's a relief to know. that means i don't need to do anythign about it? I can just leave it as it is now?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just leave it.... Based on your description of the screen, it sounds like the screen is cracked. There will be nothing they can do to fix it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I found the link I was referring to earlier...

Amazon won't void your warranty for using the screensaver hack

Posted on Mar 2, 2009 6:01 PM PST
Amazon Kindle Customer Service says:
Good Evening. This is the Official Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/02/2009

Custom Screen Savers
Amazon.com Customer Service does not support or provide instructions for adding custom images to your Kindle to be used as screen savers. However, should you choose to do this on your own it will not void your warranty.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

ok...how do I do that for a K1?  Want to get the default setting back for screensavers...just have no clue how to do it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

heragn said:


> ok...how do I do that for a K1? Want to get the default setting back for screensavers...just have no clue how to do it


Here's the link to the FAQ dealing with that subject:
How do I remove custom screensavers from my Kindle?


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I did this...and I still have the custom screensavers and pics but for some reason the Screensavers "book" is missing.  I've restarted, and reset it hoping to get the default setting back, to no avail.

Can anyone please tell me how to fix this.  I'm so frustrated right now, I could cry.  I've been working with this all morning.  Would it be better to just uninstall the hack and reinstall it?  If so, can someone please give me step by step directions to do this?  Please?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

heragn said:


> I did this...and I still have the custom screensavers and pics but for some reason the Screensavers "book" is missing. I've restarted, and reset it hoping to get the default setting back, to no avail.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to fix this. I'm so frustrated right now, I could cry. I've been working with this all morning. Would it be better to just uninstall the hack and reinstall it? If so, can someone please give me step by step directions to do this? Please?


K1 does not have a hack, only K2 has a hack.

To remove your custom screen savers and restore the originals on a K1

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual files/folders) , go to your Kindle drive under My Computer.
3. If you see a folder called system, skip this step. If you don't see the system folder, click on the Tools menu & then Folder Options. Go to the View tab, and look at the Advanced Settings. Under Hidden Files and Folders, select Show Hidden Files and Folders. Click Apply, then OK. You should now see a system folder.
4. Under the system folder, you'll see a screen_saver folder. Delete all the files that are in that folder.
5. After you disconnect from the USB, you may see your last custom screensaver one more time, but after that it will revert back to the pre-loaded Kindle screensaver images.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Sebat:  I cannot thank you enough!  You are a wonderful wonderful person!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

heragn said:


> Sebat: I cannot thank you enough! You are a wonderful wonderful person!


Thank you but that might be a little extreme!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

One more question...how do I recreate the screensaver book on the kindle itself?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

heragn said:


> One more question...how do I recreate the screensaver book on the kindle itself?


The old screensavers should still be there. You shouldn't have to recreate anything.


----------



## John_BI (Nov 23, 2009)

The old screensaver should be there, I had the same problem and when I did a hard restart i was able to access the orginal settings of the kindle 2http://www.fixya.com/support/p1249873-amazon_kindle_wireless_reading_device


----------

